

What Happened to Web Intents? - jashkenas
http://paul.kinlan.me/what-happened-to-web-intents/

======
getdavidhiggins
Look at the history of protocols and software patterns. The ones that survived
are never by design - they happen by accident. It's worth throwing a bunch of
stuff at the wall and seeing what sticks. I'm sorry to hear you're
disappointed with web intents. Your marketing might be wrong. The Wikipedia
says a "experimental framework". Firstly:

Why experimental? You are either running with your own ideas or not.

Secondly: Why is it called a framework? It seems more like a software pattern,
or UX pattern than a framework. It could even be pushing the protocol level,
but I don't think it has reached 'protocol' status yet.

------
jashkenas
A beautiful case study in how and why standardizing
([https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/web-intents/raw-
file/tip/spec/Overvie...](https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/web-intents/raw-
file/tip/spec/Overview.html)) an idea before thinking it through in practice
is a waste of time.

~~~
kinlan
We did think it through.... I just think we could have listened a lot more,
collaborated a lot more and, well, yes think it through a bit more.

I am buoyed by the fact that we know we still need to solve this problem.

~~~
marvy
And now you know more about how to do it :)

